# 1100(CINEMA) is currently not available



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Not sure when it stared, but this is the message I get when going to channel 1100.

When I go to Search & Browse >>> All Movies I get "All movies is currently updating. Please check back in 1 hour.

Been this way all day. Internet connection is fine. TV apps work. Anything I can do?


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone? I suppose I could call, but I'm guessing it will be a waste of time.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Do the channels populate with data? If you goto 1100 and then browse by channel does information show up?


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

When I go to 1100 I get "1100(CINEMA) is currently not available"


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

just tried mine, it is working ok for me on the hr34


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Run a network test and choose connect now. Your On Demand service isn't detecting a connection to the internet.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Run a network test and choose connect now. Your On Demand service isn't detecting a connection to the internet.


Dude, are you reading my posts?

From my first post...
_Subject = *1100(CINEMA) is currently not available*
Not sure when it stared, but this is the message I get when going to channel 1100.

When I go to Search & Browse >>> All Movies I get "All movies is currently updating. Please check back in 1 hour.

Been this way all day. *Internet connection is fine. TV apps work*.. Anything I can do?_


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

tsduke said:


> Dude, are you reading my posts?
> 
> From my first post...
> _Subject = *1100(CINEMA) is currently not available*_
> ...


 Just checked mine and it works fine... Don't know what to say...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

tsduke said:


> Dude, are you reading my posts?
> 
> From my first post...
> _Subject = *1100(CINEMA) is currently not available*_
> ...


I never questioned your internet connection nor did I state you TV Apps wasn't working. I stated that you need to run network test and tell it to connect now because your on demand service doesn't think it's connected or is stuck on a bad connection. Doing what I said to do should resolve either one.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

All network tests pass. That's why I said internet and tvapps work.


----------

